# Deathwatch Ascension



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Scinivelia II is an Imperial Hive world in Segmentum Tempestus. The sector was colonized in 642.M35. Nearby planets are usually Agri Worlds or Feral Worlds, Scinivelia IV is the only forge world in the system. Scinivelia II vast population has greatly contributed to the ranks of the Imperial Guard over the millennia as many young citizens join the Imperial Guard In order to escape from harsh lives of working in factories and the brutal gang warfare. Recently the planetary governor was killed in an explosion. The Arbite investigation hinted toward the possibility of a Genestealer infestation. Judge Darius Bauer declared planet-wide Martial Law and has taken command of the planet. Despite the Arbite’s best efforts, the Genestealers have remained painfully elusive. The Broodlord at the source of the infestation has marshaled a force too strong and organized to defeat without outside aid. Even elements of the PDF have fallen under the Broodlord’s alien influence. Left with no other choice, Judge Bauer sent out a distress message which was picked up by the Inquisition.

Lord Inquisitor Arrius Tran tasked Sylivian Rector, a newly appointed Inquisitor of the Ordo Xenos with the burden of eliminating this threat. A squad of the Deathwatch Adeptus Astartes Chapter has been attached to the Inquisitor’s task force. The Strike Cruiser Abrogation has been commissioned by the Inquisitor to deliver the Kill-Team to their destination and assist them in completing their mission. 


This is a role playing game (hence referred to as ‘RP’) where players will either be playing as a Deathwatch Space Marine or a Throne Agent (Inquisitorial Acolyte). This RP will be using both the Deathwatch and Dark Heresy - Ascension rules from Fantasy Flight Games. Players who have never played Dark Heresy or prefer high action to investigation should make a Deathwatch character, yet this is only a suggestion and the choice is ultimately up to you. I am looking for four to six Deathwatch Marines and up to six Throne Agents. Please note I will be playing as the Inquisitor, which will NOT take up a Throne Agent slot. If you are unsure on how to make characters please send me a pm and I will be glad to help you out.

Death Watch Marine Writable Character Sheet can be found here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ztxg26i8x8g2rhp
Throne Agents Writable Character Sheet can be found here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ztt0n2dnjhx

PM me your character sheets once you have finished them. If you need any help, feel free to PM me. This also includes I have no idea on how to make a character and/or you don't have any of the rule books.



Here is example of an interaction post between a player and NPC:

Inquisitor Sylivian Rector looked around as she entered the alley way where here contact was waiting for her. As she moved closer, she then stopped recognized her contact, it was one of her newer agents, a thug. She looked around to make sure there were no traps or anyone watching before once again moving towards her contact. “Greetings, acolyte, is your report ready.” asked Inquisitor Sylivian as she placed her hand on her bolt pistol waiting for her new acolyte to give his report. She still didn’t fully trust her acolyte yet and would make sure to look for any signs of him lying. If he did she would attempt to make him talk, one way or another.

((OOC: My character will check for trouble as she enters the room and will try to tell if the Acolyte is lying.))

[Or if you want to be more specific]

((OOC: My Character will make an awareness test as approaching the acolyte. She will make a Scrutiny test to determine if the acolyte is lying. If he is she will use the Interrogation skill to make him to talk. She is also ready for combat.))

Either one of these two ways will be fine. Now posts can of course be much longer and more detailed. I will soon post a combat example.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I shall play a deathwatch marine for you Necrosis, this looks interesting.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll join this, I'd prefer to play a Deathwatch Marine as I'm already playing a 'Throne Agent' in a different RP. :biggrin:

I'll get to work, time to break out an online dice roller...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice to have you aboard. I have posted up an interaction post example in my first post. I will later post a combat example post.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

a "throne agent"? could this be like a redemption priest from necromunda?

edit: i want to point out, i ment "like" the ones from necromunda the gangs game, not actually from necromunda the hive city.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd have to look that up. It might be possible to have been a Redemption Priest before ascending to the rank of Throne Agent.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd just like to say I'm making a Dark Angel Devastator, I rolled all my Characteristics at once and they're all rather high so I took a screen shot to prove they are real :laugh:











*with a re-roll for my strength (risky I know but I didn't really have much to lose)*










Well after a ridiculously long amount of time umming and ahhing my character is done and sent.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I would be very interested in playing in this RP. Would it be allowable to play as a sanctioned Psycher for a Throne Agent? I would roll it up per Dark Heresy rules if allowed. Also, starting level characters, or do you want them to start with some experience?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Now are the Characters going to be an equivalent xp for a starting marine?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lirael said:


> I would be very interested in playing in this RP. Would it be allowable to play as a sanctioned Psycher for a Throne Agent? I would roll it up per Dark Heresy rules if allowed. Also, starting level characters, or do you want them to start with some experience?


Sanctioned pysker is a dark heresy class. In Acension a sanctioned pysker becomes a Primaris Psyker, they can also become an Inquisitor or Interrogator but the Inquisitor class is already taken.


G0arr said:


> Now are the Characters going to be an equivalent xp for a starting marine?


Death Watch Marines are considered to have gotten 13,000 experience. To become a throne agent, you must have acquired 13,000 experience. It's all in the rule books.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I know, Have the books right here. Was making sure the XP totals you wanted were correct.

http://www.malleus.dk/Ordo/NpcGenerator/Default.aspx
Look at that, I don't know if the XP total on the maker go up high enough to hit Ascension, but it does help with making the lower XP totals.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Odd, I made a sister of battle and they gave her a psychic power. In ascension they made a way of quickly leveling up a character to throne agent.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

They said you have to start in Heresy and lvl up into Ascension.
Check your divination if it is a single power. One of the divinations allows a single mutation, and having a psycic power is a minor mutation.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I have my eye on a Primaris Psyker. Will have a character before long.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So that's 3 or 4 people so far?

I purposely ensured my character doesn't have much in the way of investigative skills (despite how tempting it was to use the DA interrogation talents on offer) so I could be muscle for the Throne Agents who actually find the bad guy and then step back to let Elyas to open up with his '_Heavy Bolter of Death'_


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Are we limited to the basic equipment listed in the Deathwatch/Ascension books for the specialty that we chose, or can we pick some additional equipment?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It should say in the books what you can choose- but if you mean anything other than what a Deathwatch Marine at Rank 1 or a Throne Agent at Rank 9 would be able to have with their specialty, no I don't think you can have other equipment unless you spend the XP/Renown necessary to get it.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Baron nailed it. For now go with your basic equipment. I might give throne agents a bit of money to spend.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I PMed you already Necro. But so the rest know I'm in  with my Techmarine

Grish


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This rp won't be starting for at-least two weeks due to exams.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Still waiting with my fingers crossed for this one. I hope this one still happens.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lirael said:


> Still waiting with my fingers crossed for this one. I hope this one still happens.


Umm, sorry but due to lack of interest this rp won't be happening unless I get more players.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright tell you what guys, forget all the rules and rule books. I will be posting character sheets that you can easily fill out (like normal rps that we see on these forums).


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there any chance this is still going to happen? Myself and my roommate would be interested in joining as marines. We have the Deathwatch rulebook and are familiar with the general basics of how to play, etc


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Umm actually no.

That being said, a new rp has been created to take it's place found here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78569

Although this is probably what your not looking for.


----------

